# Are you unemployed?



## shy-one (May 10, 2008)

Just wondering what percentage of people here are unemployed? I have been unemployed for nearly 2 years now due to SA and depression. If you are unemployed please also state for how long you've been unemployed.

I would love to be able to find a part time job that requires NO social skills whatsoever, but they are very hard (if not impossible?) to come by.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I am unemployed but I am just waiting on my visa so I can go travelling.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a job and wish I was unemployed. I'm a sell out. I am quitting in 3 months though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been employed for 4 years now. This was after being unemployed for 2 years due to layoff.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Heck yes I'm unemployed and I love it. I find working unbelievably stressful, and being a broke and starving student is my calling.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Unemployed right now, I quit my summer job in August and am a full time student.

Thinking about getting a part time job though, not having enough pocket money is really irritating.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've never had the option to not work


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been unemployed for about two years, ever since I dropped out of grad school.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yes, for about 2 years. but i just stopped receiving unemployment pay about a year ago. :sigh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

13 years of doing nothing since college graduation in 1995.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Worked for a year at a dept store, got to pick the dept out of a list of available ones. I picked the one I knew the least people would shop at. "Stationary"... I was right. haha. It wasn't bad at all. Boring... and had a couple of bad run-ins with mean ppl but not too shabby at all. The ppl working across from me in the tv dept were really nice and stuff too. I liked that job for the most part. :yes 

Then worked for 6 years (from age 20 - 26) part-time night shift in Med. Records & Transcription in a local hospital. I really liked that job for the most part. It was perfect for me. :yes Did most stuff alone. Yanno, cubicle stuff or looking for charts, etc. I didn't have to deal with the docs like the other two full time girls which was a hell of an anxiety relief. I was cross-trained in most of the ppl's jobs and had a lot of variety in my job. I was always excited when they had a 'new' job or thing for me to do which they really liked because everyone else when confronted with such a thing would say "thats not my job." But I loved the variety, the basically working aloneness and the ppl I worked with weren't all that bad. Pay wasn't bad either. One benefit of working night shift was that you got 10% of your pay extra for working that shift. Plus they were super flexible me. *sigh* I'm afraid I'll never have it that good again.

I quit after my second child because I had no energy, brains cells or emotional balance at that point to do it all.

So... I've been unemployed for 2 years now.

They did away with my old job after I left and downsized some more because of the hospital merging with another... so that job is no longer.... :sigh 

I'm thinking of going for some classes in the spring to get certified in the medical field so I'll have an easier job getting something like that again. That was almost pot luck there, I had no experience and didn't go to school for Medical assistance or anything like the other two girls had. But I was a fast learner and did very well. Always had a good review. The only thing I never learned fully was the medical terminology. Hopefully in the future I'll be able to find something similar. Except I'm thinking medical billing or coding instead of file clerk... but we'll see what happens...

Anyway, thats my story.

Sorry so long. :blah


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

UltraShy said:


> 13 years of doing nothing since college graduation in 1995.


How can I have your life?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Employed but without pay. I get paid by disability instead.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm unemployed at the moment. I'm just waiting for my meds to start working so i can go get another crappy part-time job and pay my debt off, so then I can have another nervous breakdown become unemployed and start the cycle all over again. Sorry for the rant, Im just frustrated.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

At the moment yes, but most probably not in a week or two.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

not currently, but possibly in a few weeks...
losing business (going to another division)....I'm near the bottom in seniority, so we'll see.


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

No, thank God! I gotta lotta mouths to feed.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, for 2 years.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

nope i need the pay


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, but I'm a full-time student.


----------



## Emptiness (Jul 25, 2008)

Omg... SA ruins careers and lives it sigh*...I had freaken good career prospects but after quiting 3 very good jobs with good pay in a row im totally screwed... now im forcing myself to do this sales base role just to get over my SA...but its a struggle dont know what I was thinking before quiting, this job is ten times the need to be more social and ten times less in money.............I hate being myself for taking the easy way out.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

for about 1 year, not going to school either.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

As Kori said earlier, I have never really had the option to NOT work, I have always HAD to work.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

You get up every morning
From your alarm clock's warning
Take the 8:15 into the city
There's a whistle up above
And people pushin', people shovin'
And the girls who try to look pretty

And if your train's on time
You can get to work by nine
And start your slaving job to get your pay
If you ever get annoyed
Look at me, I'm self-employed
I love to work at nothing all day

And I've been takin' care of business every day
Takin' care of business every way
I've been takin' care of business, it's all mine
Taking care of business and working overtime
Work out

If it were easy as fishin'
You could be a musician
If you could make sounds loud or mellow
Get a second-hand guitar
Chances are you'll go far
If you get in with the right bunch of fellows

People see you having fun
Just a-lying in the sun
Tell them that you like it this way
It's the work that we avoid
And we're all self-employed
We love to work at nothing all day

And we be takin' care of business every day
Takin' care of business every way
I've been takin' care of business, it's all mine
Takin' care of business and working overtime


*songs randomly pop into my head on certain threads*


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think I can unemployed..like I did 3 years ago..that's because I was just out of high school and they can excuse me for that. But since I am no longer a teenager, I have to get a job no matter what


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Unemployed student, but I have a fellowship that pays me to research my dissertation. Does that count?

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## caren908 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was unemployed for over two years and my self-esteem suffered terribly. I was in a good job that I lost. It really gets you down and you feel a complete lack of confidence. I used to spend my week just watching TV and doing little else. After about five months I realized I couldn't go on like this and that I had to get my career back on track. I decided that I was definitely good enough to get a job. With my resume showing eight months experience and a renewed confidence I went for job interview and performed much better. Finally I managed to start work soon after and never had an extended period of unemployment since.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

daaaaave said:


> How can I have your life?


Look deeper and you surely won't want it.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

daaaaave said:


> How can I have your life?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.

The times that I am lucky enough to work, I always think, "This kinda sucks." But long periods of unemployment suck a whole lot more, especially as it extends into months.

The problem with getting hired is that the interview itself is socially based. If not for that, then I'd probably be working right now. And if the damn DEA didn't control schedule IV medications, then I'd have an easier time getting past the interview process.

I can't stimulate the economy if the government doesn't allow me to, which is very frustrating to me personally, and becomes self-defeating for the government, which relies on a strong economy.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I am partially employed. I guess I will eventually be unemployed, but that's actually not totally true. I will be living rent-free with a friend but keeping after the house, taking care of cats and doing some cooking. I might try to find a part-time job. Eventually I may go for disability.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unemployed for one year and dropped out of university 2007 fall after five years of education.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

I got a job


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I haven't had a job since 2004. I went to an adult highschool from 8am until 11am and then worked from 12:30pm until 5pm doing small construction jobs for my ex gf's father. That's the only job I've had and I think it's the last job I'll have. I've resigned myself to living on disability forever. That makes me feel bad about myself because physically I can work but mentally, I'd rather die a slow, painful death.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Guilt over not working seems kind of pointless. Many to most people working jobs would rather not be in them. Many to most don't get any satisfaction from it. I imagine most people would want to do something that means something to them. I also imagine most aren't doing that. I say live your life for yourself, not others.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm unemployed. I would get a job, it's just that I'm really lazy. Well, that and, you know, school, research obligations, etc. Barring these, I would still most likely be unemployed for the aforementioned reason, though. I'll hate it when I actually have to get a job; it f**king terrifies me. Working doesn't frighten me, just the searching, interviewing, and -especially- the inevitable rejection/firing, because I am a disease, and allowing me into the workforce would bring upon an irreversible plague and would, generally, lower worker morale.


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

No. I start training tomorrow  And I take part time classes right now. I will be a UPS driver's helper. I get to bring the packages to the door. Talk about exciting. I hope I can bring my ipod.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Nope I go to school full time and work 24+ hours a week, I have no life for real, all I do is work and go to school.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm a Freeter and also a student.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Underemployed*


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Student I guess, never had a job though.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure, think I'll be fired soon then I'll be royally screwed and my life with become even more pointless.


----------



## AceRimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

3 years baby!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Unemployed part-time student


----------



## pointlesslife (Oct 23, 2012)

Unemployed living of government money


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I voted No since I'm a student. I haven't really been looking for work either (maybe during the summer). There are jobs available around here (according to online job sites) but I don't apply so...


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

No, but I work so few hours each month that it's the next best thing to being unemployed.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep. Had a job earlier this year, but quit. So unemployed as always.


----------



## lizdecember (Jul 25, 2012)

Unemployed. I had a job this summer but quit since im at uni now


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I am unemployed and have decided I am never going to work again no matter what happens.


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i put yes but im also a student


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had a job for 8.5 years now... I'm surprised I made it this long. I think the odds were 20% I would be done in 2 weeks, 40% done in 6 months, 60% done in one year, 80% done by year 5...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

nope i got 2 jobs


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a summer job. I'm unemployed at the moment, but I'm also a full-time student.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm a student and I can't find work.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I'm a student but I had a job during the summer.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

3 years now unemployed.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I am unemployed. I am nearly 30 and have never had a job. It is not that I haven't looked, though I had to escape a cult that would not let me work in order to start.


----------



## devonte (Dec 19, 2012)

shy-one said:


> Just wondering what percentage of people here are unemployed? I have been unemployed for nearly 2 years now due to SA and depression. If you are unemployed please also state for how long you've been unemployed.
> 
> I would love to be able to find a part time job that requires NO social skills whatsoever, but they are very hard (if not impossible?) to come by.


 Earlier was Unemployed for 5 months but recently got a medical job through medical staffing agencies provide all medical related jobs. Thanks to them


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Unemployed. I find it hard working with others. I don't interact with people all that much. Plus I don't like it all that much. I haven't found a job where I could just be a drone in a cubical. Hopefully my SA will get better enough where I could get a part time job


----------



## DotaPlayer (Apr 20, 2012)

I've been unemployed for 7 months


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been unemployed since 2008...****. It's so hard to find a job right now for me!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yes, been unemployed since 2008.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm a student, but I need a job too (which I don't have).


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

_Under_employed and underpaid


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Graduated in August... So yeah I'm unfortunately still unemployed =/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to be unemployed now I'm on a disability pension, so as you can see I'm quite a catch.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm a student, but I do have a vacation job (2 months / year). I don't have the time for a part-time job, I don't have any special skills either (I studied math-science at high school, even though it might be the highest possible studies in high school here in Belgium, it's useless if you want a job, you MUST go to college afterwards)

I went with No, because of: _(or are a student)_.


----------

